
Deepfakes Are Going to Wreak Havoc on Society. We Are Not Prepared - joeyespo
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robtoews/2020/05/25/deepfakes-are-going-to-wreak-havoc-on-society-we-are-not-prepared/#125cd03f7494
======
badRNG
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23336034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23336034)

